# Canon 700d/100d as a first DSLR or wait for 70d?



## Organic (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi

I'm new here, but been reading for a good few months.

I know you lot are underwhelmed by the new 700d and 100d, but as a 1st DSLR For a beginner they don't seem a bad choice? I was really holding out for the 70d but getting sick of waiting.

So what would you recommend? 700d? 100d? Hold out for the 70d? Get a cheap 60d or 650d?

Cheers


----------



## danjwark (Apr 5, 2013)

The best advice I can give is to go to a store and handle each one. Pick the one that feels the best in your hands. Between the 100D, 700D, 650D, 600D, 60D, etc. you are unlikely to see any difference in image quality (even at 100%) as they all use essentially the same sensor/tech. The only difference you will notice is how they feel and how much you are willing to pay. They will all produce great results if you know how to use them.
A good lens will make a bigger difference that any differences between these bodies. Remember, think of camera bodies especially in the XXXD and XXD range as disposable every few years. Investing in good lenses will outlast any of these bodies.


----------



## nbaresejr (Apr 5, 2013)

As a beginner the XXXD series is more then fine. I am recent to photography and started with and currently still have a t2i. Its a very good camera and only after i really learned how to use it and found what type of photography i am really into am i starting to find reasons to upgrade. 

I agree with the poster above who said go and feel them in your hand. Some people think the xxxD series is to small in the hand. It fits me pretty good but the bigger 60d may be better for others. 

I am very much looking into the 70d or 7d mkii as my next camera depending on the feature set in these cameras.


----------



## lholmes549 (Apr 5, 2013)

They are all so samey, why not just buy a 550D (600D if you really want to) and save yourself some money on a body you'll want to replace in 1/2 years time. Invest in a good lens or two, L if you can afford it but there are some awesome crop sensor lenses if you think you'll be staying crop for a while, namely the Canon 17-55 2.8, Canon 15-85, Tamron 17-50 2.8. All very sharp lenses. 
Also, no matter what you get, buy a 50mm 1.8. Brilliant lens to learn wide apertures with. 

Okay I got sidetracked onto lenses but they really are the most important to invest in.


----------



## stevedexteruk (Apr 6, 2013)

I just upgraded from my Canon 400d (Rebel Xti) which has served me well for six years. I did not buy the latest model but went for the 600d. My reasoning was that the slightler older models produce excellent images but are much cheaper to buy. I like to support my local high street stores but even then managed to pick up the 600d (body only) for well under 400 pounds (UK) at Camera World - which is very cheap for such an excellent camera. As others have said, buying a cheaper body leaves you change to invest in a better lens.


----------



## Rocguy (Apr 6, 2013)

I was in a similar position a little more than 2 months ago. I ended up going with the 650 (t4i) instead of waiting. I knew one thing and that there was no way, NO WAY, I was going to buy a 60d or a 7d that hadn't been updated in 3 (+?) years. So it was buy the most recent, t4i at the time, or keep waiting. I'm glad I didn't keep waiting. Nobody still knows how long it will be before the 70d or 7d will be released. If you get the t5i now, or even a t4i which might be cheaper and is really the same camera, you can have time to play with it and learn it. And take pictures! Instead of waiting. 

The other factor for me is resale value. I actually had a Rebel XSi, this wasn't my first dslr, and I was able to sell it for $325. For a 5 year old camera. If/when the 70d or 7dii comes out and I decide I want to upgrade I should easily be able to get rid of my t4i without losing a ton of money. And I will have been able to use it for all those months I had it. Instead of just waiting. And not taking pictures...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are photographing fast moving objects, then the 7D is the way to go..... It has a much superior focusing system to all the other crop sensors. For anything else I would say T4 or 5i, whichever is available at the time.

If you shoot a lot out of the auto modes, the shoulder displays and controls on the 60D and 7D make them far easier to use for action than having to look at the back of the cameras like on the rebels


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 7, 2013)

I think the 60D is the best value. I don't see the t5i significantly out performing it. As I'm sure you will hear many times, you are better served to spend your money on lenses, so save the funds you would otherwise spend as a premium for being an early adopter of the 70D, and get some lenses. 

You can find the 25-105mm f/4L IS for around $750 periodically on ebay from big value. If you don't like primes, a good 30mm, 50mm, and 100mm f/2 can be had for less than a $1000 total. 

Heck, I'm upgrading to a 5dmkiii, I'll sell you my 60D...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocguy said:


> I was in a similar position a little more than 2 months ago. I ended up going with the 650 (t4i) instead of waiting. I knew one thing and that there was no way, NO WAY, I was going to buy a 60d or a 7d that hadn't been updated in 3 (+?) years. So it was buy the most recent, t4i at the time, or keep waiting. I'm glad I didn't keep waiting. Nobody still knows how long it will be before the 70d or 7d will be released. If you get the t5i now, or even a t4i which might be cheaper and is really the same camera, you can have time to play with it and learn it. And take pictures! Instead of waiting.
> 
> The other factor for me is resale value. I actually had a Rebel XSi, this wasn't my first dslr, and I was able to sell it for $325. For a 5 year old camera. If/when the 70d or 7dii comes out and I decide I want to upgrade I should easily be able to get rid of my t4i without losing a ton of money. And I will have been able to use it for all those months I had it. Instead of just waiting. And not taking pictures...



So what is your problem with the 60D and 7D? The t4i is a very solid camera, but I would contend without reservation that the 60D and especially the 7D are definitely better in regards to build quality, ergonomics (arguably), and performance (though shot per second is comparable). Not to mention, the 7D has Micro Auto-focus adjustment. And if he does opt to get primes with razor thin depths of field, that could be HUGE!

I acknowledge the t4i is more recent and has a touch screen, but the year something came out won't be factor to a knowledgeable buyer who actually researches bodies.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> If you are photographing fast moving objects, then the 7D is the way to go..... It has a much superior focusing system to all the other crop sensors. For anything else I would say T4 or 5i, whichever is available at the time.
> 
> If you shoot a lot out of the auto modes, the shoulder displays and controls on the 60D and 7D make them far easier to use for action than having to look at the back of the cameras like on the rebels



I agree, don't shoot in auto modes. Learn Aperture priority and shutter priority and then phase yourself into manual. I still primarily shoot in Aperture priority and I control ISO and depth of field by setting the aperture. and you can control all of that using the shoulder buttons and LCD.


----------



## Rocguy (Apr 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> So what is your problem with the 60D and 7D? The t4i is a very solid camera, but I would contend without reservation that the 60D and especially the 7D are definitely better in regards to build quality, ergonomics (arguably), and performance (though shot per second is comparable). Not to mention, the 7D has Micro Auto-focus adjustment. And if he does opt to get primes with razor thin depths of field, that could be HUGE!
> 
> I acknowledge the t4i is more recent and has a touch screen, but the year something came out won't be factor to a knowledgeable buyer who actually researches bodies.



Really my issue is only how old the cameras are. I completely understand they will still take great pictures. Got it. But in this day and age I guess I'm always thinking of resale value of any piece of technology I buy. If in a year I want to sell and upgrade my t4i I'm trying to sell a 2 year old camera. If I try to sell my 60d I will be trying to sell a 4/5+ (?) year old camera. Big difference. Maybe not to "knowledgable" buyers. But there are a lot of non-knoledgable buyers out there! 

I understand people here will disagree with me, but nothing anyone could say would convince me to purchase a new camera that hasn't been updated in that long.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocguy said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > So what is your problem with the 60D and 7D? The t4i is a very solid camera, but I would contend without reservation that the 60D and especially the 7D are definitely better in regards to build quality, ergonomics (arguably), and performance (though shot per second is comparable). Not to mention, the 7D has Micro Auto-focus adjustment. And if he does opt to get primes with razor thin depths of field, that could be HUGE!
> ...



A new 60D body was available a few weeks back for $575. That's a very solid deal. I have used my 60D for the past 2.5 years and I will probably be able to sell it for around $650 give or take simply because there aren't that many people who are able to find really REALLY good deals on gear. I'm going to guess, rather confidently since I have been buying an selling gear for around 5 years now, that you can use that same 60D body for about 2 to 3 years and still command $500 for it. Because it is worth it. The 60D isn't as good as the 50D because Canon wanted a greater difference between it and the 7D, but it is still a VERY good camera and it is still spec'ed as good as the t4i and t5i save for the stm compatibility. And it is better for all the reasons I previously mentioned. I'm not going to fight over which is better... because they are both close, but in 3 years, the 70D will probably be coming to the end of its line.... which means the 60D is one generation behind its respective line (because we know Canon loves to drag their feet when it comes to announcing the next XXD line). In three years the t8i will be introduced and the t4i will be roughly 4 generations behind. Are you going to tell me that the same ignorant people we are trying to sell to won't see some strange correlation in that? 

We are arguing the same point... be aware of resale value... and the t4i and t5i are close, very close to the 60D... but the difference does come down to ergonomics, build quality, and I dare to say, the shoulder LCD.


----------



## skfla (Apr 7, 2013)

Given that this is your 1st DSLR you're probably excited so my advice is probably the last you'll want to take. But of course, that doesn't stop any of us here from offering it anyway!

Since it is your 1st DSLR, you've got a LOT to learn. If you just wanted to shoot JPEGs forever, you probably wouldn't be taking the time to come here & read all the rumors, input, ideas, etc. Clearly you're up for taking your photography to a higher level. And since you've got a lot thats new to you, my advice is: Don't invest too much your 1st time out. 

The 700 or the SL1 (or the 60D) will set you back a good bit simply because they're new. And in a year or 2 when you resell, you'll lose a good bit of value regardless. Think about picking up an older model that may not have all the new bells & whistles but still takes an excellent photo. For example, since you seem interested in the rebel line, a T2i. It takes a very good photo & shoots in full Raw/manual/etc. You can learn everything you need on this camera and still take excellent photos while you're learning. AND you can learn what you want or need in your next camera so you can make a more informed (about your needs & wants) w/ your next purchase. Also, in the year or so you're using it, the SL1,700D & perhaps the 70D will all drop in price. Probably significantly. If you still want them, although I seriously doubt you'll want a SL1 or 700D at that point, you can save a few bucs.

If you decide to buy a T2i, or perhaps a T3i or you really want a flex screen, I recommend going thru Canon direct and picking up a refurbished one. They go on sale fairly often so wait for a 20-30% off sale. There is a sale going on now but the T2i sold out very quickly. There is a reason for that. Fyi, it was $335 US for the kit. If you don't need the lens for some reason, you can sell it on Amazon & clear about $100-150 dropping the price of the camera to about $200. Its a fantastic deal so you can use the money you save to pick up a halfway decent lens & some software (LR4 maybe?). As an fyi, I use a T2i as my P&S/biz travel camera. Just bought it 5-6 months ago. I love shooting with it & the photos are every bit as good as what comes out of the new rebels. 

Regardless of what you decide though, happy shooting & welcome to the DSLR crowd/addiction group!

PS: if you have an old canon p&s that you don't want & can't sell, Canon has a loyalty program that gets you a signficant discount on refurbished DSLR's if you trade in the P&S. They technically want broken ones so if it doesn't work, so much the better. Call Canon USA direct, ask about the program & they'll give you prices on their current stock so you have an idea what can pick up. Take care! Sk


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 8, 2013)

Wait and see what the SL1 reviews say about the sensor (and the new 18-55 kit lens)

if good then get that

if bad then get a T3i save some cash and get a decent lens like the 15-85 instaead of the regular 18-55 kit lens


----------



## greger (Apr 8, 2013)

You'll go Grey holding out for the new release of the 70D or 7D ll. Maybe! It could be sooner than later. You should have read the reviews of all the available cameras by now and should know what you want in a camera. Shoot Raw and you will need to buy Photoshop Elements or use DPP that's free with the Canon Cameras. You will be quite busy learning how to shoot pics and how to process them and won't have time to lament the new features if and when they appear. We are supposed to buy when we need to. 
I bought my 40D in March 2008 and the 50D came out that fall. I checked the specs of the 50D and said" I'm A-OK!" and kept on shooting and learning till the 40D went Error 99. I bought the 7D because the vs 2 Firmware update seemed good enough for me. I'm happily taking better pics and advancing well past my 40D's limits. I don't think there will be a mass of 60D's or 7D's being traded in when the new releases finally appear just because of the new specs.


----------



## koolman (Apr 8, 2013)

I am a 550d owner. As far as I can tell - all the recent crops are the same IQ overall. The primary differences pertain to the overall handling, focus speed, and build. The 7d being the top of the line as a fast moving rugged sports camera - which is great but probably not your priority.

I would just get the 700d + A GRIP


----------



## Sith Zombie (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey, I wouldn't worry too much about resale value if I were you, lenses are the real investment. If it's your first DSLR I think it's more productive to be in the mindset of: 'Right! this camera will last me for 4/5 years, by which time I'll have shot thousands of images, learned a heck of a lot about photography and know my camera better than my wife'
After you've done that, then it's the time to become a 'gear head', lurking here for snippets of new camera info, complaining about DR etc.. 

I know when your buying something you want to make the best choice you can, but once you've made that choice fly with it. As for camera advice, I feel the 60D offers the best value at around £600. The 70D will prob come in around £1,000


----------



## rpt (Apr 8, 2013)

Sith Zombie said:


> Hey, I wouldn't worry too much about resale value if I were you, lenses are the real investment. If it's your first DSLR I 'Right! this camera will last me for 4/5 years, by which time I'll have shot thousands of images, learned a heck of a lot about photography and know my camera better than my wife'


Haven't you read the thread about somebody looking over your shoulder?
You are either very brave or not married... 

Btw, I agree with what you say. It is technique that one has to master. Bodies will come and go...


----------

